# Subdomains



## wiseguy (20. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

kann man mit ISPConfig3 Subdomains derart anlegen, das beim Aufrufen diese Domain direkt auf einen (Unter)Ordner zeigt (so wie das im Confixx auch gibt);
Also z.B. wenn es ein *web1* gibt, die domain domain.de ja auf */var/clients/client1/web1/web* zeigt und man eine subdomain *test.domain.de* anlegt und diese auf */var/clients/client1/web1/web/test* zeigen läßt.

Ich habe nur die Möglichkeit einer weiterleitung gefunden. Das bedeutet aber, dass man nach dem aufrufen sieht, dass die Domain auf *http://domain.de/test* zeigt.


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2008)

> Das bedeutet aber, dass man nach dem aufrufen sieht, dass die Domain auf *http://domain.de/test* zeigt.


Dann hast Du bei der Weiterleitung den falschen Modus ausgewählt. da gibt es 2 Modi.


----------

